# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  experience with the iGrow?

## ehanson676

hi there, I am a 49 yo woman with thinning hair and looking at a few of those laser caps.  Specifically iGrow and Capillus.  There are so many reviews and before and after photos, i don't know where to turn for real user experience.  I would feel more comfortable hearing from people who have used one of these at home devices. Thanks

----------


## Louish

Keep your money none of those work. No one here use them anymore. LLLt was a lie.

----------


## Jazz1

I use the Igrow and did notice a difference in the thickness of the shaft. Personally I believed they might work for hairloss to some extent but not MPB unless using it alongside other products.

I am going to invest in the Theradome or Capillus as the Igrow is a bit flimsy and inconvenient.

----------


## Haze Dean

Try the helmet from overmachogrande.com  It is much stronger and better built (but heavy).  Good support as well.

----------

